# Hearing better in one ear



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

I've just noticed that my hearing is better in my left ear. I can still hear out of my right ear but when listening to someone talk on a phone it is definitely quieter than the left.
I am going to ask the doctor next time I go but is that normal? Could it be that wax has built up in my right ear? Or am I going deaf?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

randomperson said:


> I've just noticed that my hearing is better in my left ear. I can still hear out of my right ear but when listening to someone talk on a phone it is definitely quieter than the left.
> I am going to ask the doctor next time I go but is that normal? Could it be that wax has built up in my right ear? Or am I going deaf?


I'm the same way. Hearing out of my right ear seems muffled. I imagine it's normal for hearing not to be exactly the same in each ear, but it's annoying when it's that noticeable. There's nothing you can do about it besides get a hearing aid if it worsens. I don't think it's wax lol.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

my hearing is very slighty uneven but it doesnt really bother me that much


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Mine's also uneven because my eardrum ruptured when I was younger. It grew back, but it's slightly less sensitive.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think it's supposed to be that way?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

:roll ^^^ NO. It is is not _supposed_ to be that way, but no it is not abnormal either.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I have noticed that I can see better in my left eye. But the doctor says I have perfect vision so maybe it's Normal.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to have to better hearing in one ear. Turns out I had a cholesteatoma.


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

notna said:


> I used to have to better hearing in one ear. Turns out I had a cholesteatoma.


So has your hearing improved in that ear after treatment? You have got me worried now...


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Probably wax buildup or perforated/ruptured eardrum. I have perforations in both ears and my hearing in one (the one with the larger hole) is noticeably worse than my left which has a much smaller hole. They're not going to heal up, but I refuse to have them patched. I'll take a bit of hearing loss if it means flying is a million times easier. :b I can still hear everyone just fine. It's just slightly muffled/quieter I guess. I've gotten so used to it that I barely even notice anymore. Perforations that refuse to heal over can be a problem if you go in the water much for more than a shower though. You're a lot more prone to inner ear infections.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

It probably is just wax. I'm the same way as you, havBut yeah, Id go get it checked out. Has been pretty much my whole life so I don't notice it much.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I noticed a couple of days ago when I'd put in just one ear plug while waiting for the instructor to finish talking before a test that I really couldn't hear very well with just my right ear. That happens to be the ear which a doctor a while ago told me had a lot of wax build-up, so I wonder if that's the problem (and worry if I'm making things worse when I use ear plugs). The doctor had just asked if it was bothering me and was unconcerned when I said no.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I always hold a phone to my left ear because I can hear notably better with it than my right ear. I've been aware of that issue for almost 20 years.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I noticed _my left hear hears vocals better than my right_ when listening to headphones. I tried changing sides of headphones and nearly the same thing. I also tried to listen to different artists to see if maybe the audio technician mixer had a certain style--nope, same.

I was getting frustrated thinking I had hearing loss in my right hear and then I discovered this, taking from hear-it.org, which may explain why I hear _vocals_ better in left ear than right:

_"Your left ear is better than your right ear at receiving sounds from speech, whereas your right ear is more sensitive to sounds of music and song, according to American researchers behind a study of the hearing in 3,000 newborns." _

http://www.hear-it.org/Your-ears-differ-


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

bwidger85 said:


> I noticed _my left hear hears vocals better than my right_ when listening to headphones. I tried changing sides of headphones and nearly the same thing. I also tried to listen to different artists to see if maybe the audio technician mixer had a certain style--nope, same.
> 
> I was getting frustrated thinking I had hearing loss in my right hear and then I discovered this, taking from hear-it.org, which may explain why I hear _vocals_ better in left ear than right:
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks for posting that, I haven't got round to asking my doctor about it yet.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I have to deal with a similar issue. One of my ear canals is apparently bigger than the other and therefore it's easier to get the ear wax out, not to mention my ear wax gets pretty hard and solid (I have to use hydrogen peroxide to melt the ear wax). However, my left ear is smaller and it's harder to remove the ear wax, which sometimes interferes with my hearing. 
It's not a big deal, but usually when I go for a check up, my doctor removes the ear wax with a special stick thingy, which isn't painful by the way.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 23, 2014)

My left ear is better than my right one. I went to a LOR specialist (twice) and my hearing turned out normal. Same with my eyes, left one has better sight, but i went to oculists several times and all i get is thats normal.


----------

